# Solved: Computer will not recognize new graphics card!



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have been a fan of this website for a long time for all my computing needs. Usually there is always a forum with the answer I need... however, this time I need to ask a question of my own.

I'm* ready to pull my own hair out* after two days of straight troubleshooting.

My problem is this: if I install my new XFX Radeon HD 4870 (or the ATI Radeon HD 4850 that I bought to test the problem) my screen does not turn on with any picture. I don't see the computer go through its POST/BIOS or anything. The monitor will say "Power save mode" sometimes, other times it will flash its little light like it is searching for a signal it can't quite grasp. The computer itself is still booting up though.... I can hear the little windows chime over my speakers after about 30 seconds (once it gets to the log in screen).

However, here is the strange part: if I plug in my PCI 1.0 GeForce 8600 my monitor will pick up a signal and the computer works fine. That being said, I have been sure to erase all the nVidia graphics drivershttp://www.tomshardware.com/forum/274490-33-motherboard-recognize-cards# both from the add/remove programs and with "Driver Sweeper" to get all the loose ends before I attempt to put in the ATI cards.

I tested two different PSU's and neither of them did anything for either graphics card. I drove over two hours to my local Tiger Direct store to exchange the motherboard for a new one and that has not changed a thing. At the store, they tested the graphics card and said it was working fine.

My computer set up is as follows:

- Gigbyte GA-EP45-UD3R motherboard 
- XFX Radeon HD 4870 (which I have not been able to use since nothing will show up on the monitor)... or the Radeon HD 4850 that I have also been testing with 
- OCZ SLI 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz 
- XION Power Real 1000W ATX Power Supply 
- Windows 7 Professional 
- Hitachi 7K1000.B Hard Drive (1 tb) 
- Megavision MV220 22in 5ms DVI Black LCD Monitor

I would be *so grateful* if anyone could provide any insight into this.

Again, *the main jist of it* is this: 
With my Geforce 8600 (old card from previous computer) plugged in everything will work fine. 
As soon as I plug in either the 4870 or 4850 nothing will show up on the monitor at all. 
I have tested two different PSU's, neither have made a difference (and the 1000W is brand new). 
I have exchange the motherboard out for a new identical one and it did not change anything. 
I have removed all previous drivers every way I am aware of. 
I have tried it with different RAM in different combination's and it did not change anything.

If ANYONE can help me with this, I would be so very happy.

Thank you for your time,

Ryder 
(A very frustrated PC builder who just wants to play Left For Dead 2 already!)


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention --- I have updated to the most recent BIOS as well.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Since the previous card worked then the motherboard is probably ok. Might be a driver issue between ATI and Win7...Have you checked the ATI site for compatibility issues?

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-32bit

(This is for the 32-bit.) However, since nothing will show up on the monitor, then maybe the cards are suspect... How did 'they' test the graphics cards?


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

That is the confusing part --- nothing will show up on the monitors at all. I don't even get the chance to try any of the ATI drivers. If it was a Win7 issue you'd think my BIOS would at least flash on the monitor before their was trouble

At the Tiger Direct store they plugged it into their computers and said it was OK... To be honest, I am not totally sure how they determined this. But I know that their monitors were showing images.

But it seems very unlikely to me that both brand new cards bought from separate retailers would be doing the exact same thing... Of course it is possible, but I think it is something other than both the cards being faulty... what that 'something' is though, I have completely run out of ideas...


----------



## Ecf1 (Nov 5, 2009)

If graphics cards have the same chipset and the same ram, would the outputs make them incompatible for crossfire?
Sorry for asking a question on your thread.



ryderjb said:


> Hello everyone,
> Ryder
> (A very frustrated PC builder who just wants to play Left For Dead 2 already!)


Here's something relative to your frustration
http://i.imgur.com/wAW9D.jpg


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's not very helpful Ecf1....However, ryder, have you tried putting in the old card and with the monitor up and running, installed the ATI software and then rebooting? And, is the old card on the same slot as the ATI?


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for your help, ekim68. 

I tried to install the ATI software from the CD, while the other card was plugged in, but it wouldn't load because "it didn't read an ATI installed" ...

They have both been alternatively placed on the same PCI-e 2.0 slot on the board. I only have one.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's possible that the card is for a 64-bit machine. Have you checked that? Some of those aren't cooperative with 32-bit and vice versa...But, I still think the card is suspect. Have it tested somewhere else...


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am running a 64-bit machine. I know the card(s) are not 32-bit specific. 

I agree, at first I thought the card was suspect... but I bought another brand new 4850 today and it is having the *exact* same issue. 

Should I try to load the drivers prior to the installation of the graphics card? I'm unsure of what difference it will make ... if the card isn't even being picked up in BIOS then what difference will a driver make?

The last thing I haven't tested yet is the monitor itself. I have never had any problems with it... it is quite a popular monitor and I haven't read any reviews talking about this... but is it possible that the refresh rate (or something?) doesn't match up to the ATI settings? I'm unsure if this is even a possibility but I am running out of ideas.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It really doesn't matter with the refresh rates if it doesn't pick it up. Can you get into the BIOS setup with the card? If so, it's not a motherboard thing...And, does the monitor have a digital and analog input? Might make a difference...As you said before, the software,drivers, won't load if it doesn't recognize the card, so it doesn't sound like you can install it..Do you have another monitor to test it on? Although I don't think that's it...
And, BTW, you can buy two different cards that just won't work, (I've done that before.)...Where did you get them from? Can you exchange them?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just like ekin68 suggested try installing the new video card but this time use another monitor. Also, check the connection of the PCI-E connector from your power supply to your video card.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

The Radeon may need a second power cable connecting up before the card will work.

http://www.power-color.com/Manual/090106/Radeon_HD_4800_series_ENG.pdf


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

ekim68 -

I bought one of the cards from www.ncix.com and the other from Future Shop (same as Best Buy in Canada). I can return them. That being said, they tested the card at the shop already and said it was fine...

NEITHER of the cards will allow me to get into the BIOS at all (well, to see it at least). I never see anything come up on the screen at any point. You are right that they both could be faulty... but it just seems so unlikely that neither of them would allow me to even see the BIOS on my motherboard... That is why I really believe there is another root cause.

zyper and pjhutch -

I have tried two different PSUs on the cards and neither have made a difference. A red light comes on the cards when unadequate power is supplied, but this does not happen with either of the PSUs. I tested not plugging them into the PSU (or leaving one of the connections open) and this light shows up, showing that it is working properly.

For the 4870 I have two 6-pin PCI-e cables connected to it and for the 4850 I have one. The fan spins on the graphics card and I am 99.9% sure (impossible to be 100% hahah) that they are getting adequate power.

Do you think a fresh install of windows would make any difference? I don't think it would, since my BIOS isn't even showing up on either... but I literally am unsure of the next step I should take. *weep*

... Trying it on another monitor would be an excellent idea... but I don't have another one laying around the house lol. I'll try to convince a friend to head over and give me a hand.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

A couple of other things: Maybe you can take those cards over to your friends place and see if they work in his machine. Also, you might put the old card that works back in and look in the BIOS to see if there's any voltage settings for the video card...I don't have time to look it up right now, but see what the requirements are on the video card boxes. Some require higher amperage....(Don't know if I spelled that right.. ) That being said, you don't need to reload the OS if you aren't getting into the BIOS setup...


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, it is NOT a driver or windows problem. If you cannot see post, then it is a hardware issue.I assume you have tried both outputs on the card and they both do not work.

Are you sure the ati cards are fully seating in the pci-e slot on the mb?

As a test, you can do an out of the case build and see if you get a post screen.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe those cards are incompatible with your motherboard or system layout or that the BIOS needs a flash update befoe you can install the new cards.

I suggest sending them back if any other fix does not work and try an Nvidea cards instead...


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

I am sure that both of the cards get fully seated in the MB. 

I can't find the Amp's needed on the box of the video card... Is that a PSU issue or a BIOS? Or does the BIOS control the PSU? ... I am so confused because this video card works with many others that have this motherboard. 

crjdriver --- what is an "out of case" build? Is it as simple as it sounds (i.e. build everything without a case? lol) ... What would the advantage of this be? To ensure that their are no shorts that are causing the video card to not work?

I wish I had another monitor to test it on... I have a sneaking suspicion that it has something to do with my monitor, even though I have never heard/read anything of the sort.

I am so disappointed about all this. I feel like I can't possibly troubleshoot anything else


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Maybe the odds are slight but it sounds to me like the cards are both bad. I just built the same board and an ATi 4350 that worked like a charm with no issues. Granted that card does not take an extra psu plug but I think the cards are both bad.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Ryder, you said you could take them back, right? Maybe you could just exchange them...


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

Possible solution? I found this posting on the net:

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=97379

It sounds like others have had this exact same issue... but I am unsure if this is what I am experiencing. It says that some monitors have a corrupt EDID from a past nVidia card that is preventing the ATI card from outputting to it.

The real way of finding out if this is the case would be to test a different monitor. I'll do that whenever I can find a friend that can spare a few minutes.

If this is the case, is anyone aware of a freeware program that is able to re-flash the EDID of a monitor?

I really hope this is the light at the end of the tunnel...!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Right on, please keep us informed..:up:


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

Sadly, I have no idea how to reflash my EDID without getting the specs from

A) Another person that has a good copy of this monitor
or 
B) The manufacturer... the problem there is they no longer have a website/phone number. They must've went under.... 

Soooo... it looks like I'll be buying a new monitor? Even though this 22" Widescreen LCD that cost me $300 just two years ago works perfectly with this card...

Does anybody know how to repair an EDID without knowing the specs from A) or B)? If so, please let me know... I tried using Phoenix EDID Designer 1.3 but when I try to extract the EDID it just says "Invalid EDID!" ... Thanks a lot, Phoenix, tell me something I didn't know hahaha.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Even though it is getting a green light and getting enough power it doesm't means the video card is working properly. You said the store tested it and told you it is working, I suggest that you bring back the video card to the store and ask to show it to you while they test the card if it is really indeed working.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

An out of the case build is just what it sounds like. There are detailed instructions at the top of the forum under problem builds.

Since the monitor works with the old card, I tend to think the monitor is OK.

It is unlikely that two video cards AND two motherboards are faultily however it is possible. Since the size of those cards is quite a bit larger than the 8600, I would think it is possible you are not getting the cards fully seated into the pci-e slot.


----------



## ryderjb (Nov 18, 2009)

Solved!

It ended up being a problem with the monitor... the absolute last thing I thought it could be due to. Since the monitor was working with the old card and has never given me any trouble, it seemed out of the question.

However, after quite a bit of research I discovered that some monitors have a corrupt EDID (external display identification device) from some nVidia cards! (It is almost as if they don't want you switching to ATI ... haha). 

I went out and bought a new monitor and everything is working perfectly. The computer is in tip-top shape and I am so happy to have everything solved. For any others that are having this trouble, it is possible to reflash your EDID but I wasn't able to figure it out since my monitor company went out of business and I had no source for the proper configuration. 

Thank you so much for everyones else on this matter. You are a great community!

Sincerely,
Ryder


----------

